# Repair the Exhaust Flex Pipe



## bvrjr (May 7, 2007)

My 93 Altima sounds a bit like a Harley these days. My mechanic told me that there is a hole in the flex pipe and wants $400 to repair it. he did mention some cement/puddy that I could consider using but didn't go into detail. Does anyone have any info on this?

Also, I'm moving to California in a few months, and I may sell it before I leave. I would actually like to drive it out there and sell it, but I'm pretty scared about what the smog laws may require, any additional thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

just get a new exhaust system


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

I had a piece of pipe from the cat fall off not too long ago,and it was maybe 4 inches long,so I went to autozone,and I bought a flex pipe and,and I didn't really feel like spending alot of money to have this fixed,so I bought a box of Industro Weld...yopu can get it at auto zone or Advance Auto Parts. It works great and it is only 10.8 some odd cents for it.Its like a cold weld. The only downfile is you have to let the car sit for at least 12 hours so the stuff can cure and harden....but it works wonders. I still have it on a pipe that connects the exhaust pipe to the muffler...hasn't failed yet.I would try it...its good stuff.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

would probably be cheaper to get yourself a set of headers and be done with it.


----------



## NismoAltima95 (Feb 6, 2007)

Mine is shot too. Autozone sells the whole pipe from the header to the cat for $120 bux - which isn't that bad in my book.


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

I wasn't talking about the pipe from the header...anyways if anybody at all would like to have a good cold weld and not spend alot of money to repair thier exhaust pipe,or anything for that matter JB Industro weld is the stuff...


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

obx stillin and hot shot all come with the down pipe (part with the flex pice)


----------



## SΞ-R (May 9, 2007)

Had the same problem on 96 camry, Just replace the whole pipe, and you don't really want to put hardener on it because it needs to move.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

what about cherry bombs, only 15 bills gets you a glass pack


----------



## kayleerose (Dec 18, 2008)

I just had a new flex pipe put in my car for 80 bucks. Mine was completely cracked at both ends, and my car sounded very loud.


----------



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

There are universal flex sections but you need someone to weld it in. It would just be wothr it to replace the ENTIRE exhaust system. Check Ebay,,,,,,really!!!!


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

sorry to revive an old thread but does this flex pipe sold at autozone fit directly without mod?


----------



## autosaver (May 29, 2010)

*avoid rip offs for you flex pipe*

I went to do my regular oil change. The midas guy reported that the flex pipe needs 

replaced. When I asked to see, he showed the braiding was rusted and deteriorated and 
so it can fall apart.
When I countered by saying it looks pretty firm, then the repairman moved the flex pipe saying its moving too much.

I did not know anything. So I thought the pipe must have lost strength and agreed to fix it for $193.26. I was told it will take about 45 mins. 
It took 1 hr 45 mins in all. After that I asked to see the completed work and then noticed that the flex pipe is still moving like before. When I asked the repairman
only said its moving less than before. When I saw the old flex pipe which was cut out 
by the repair man, it seemed fine except for the rusted braiding. The piece was 
pretty heavy and sturdy. When I asked the shop owner, he said the braiding gives
the pipe strength. When I said it is moving, he says the engine moves when revving,
so it needs to move that much.

I was not feeling satisfied, So I googled about the flex pipe.

Then I realized i was duped on following counts:

1. The braiding is only for preventing corrosion. Even if it is worn out, it need not 

be fixed.
2. The pipe will move (flex) a bit, thats the reason it is made with those folds. The 

engine exhause moves it and the actual tail of exhaust is fixed, so the flex portion
allows it to move a bit.
3. Normally the pipe would need fixing if its leaking exhaust causing noise. Its not 

a big risk as it doesn't fall apart suddenly.

*Lessons:*
1. Never accept to do any repairs during oil change, discourage the shop owners from pushing repair jobs which can wait for months or years.
2. Always get home and do research on the problem and then do repair.
3. Get a written diagnosis of the problem and risks of not fixing it.


----------

